# How many mg's do you use.........?



## XYZ (Feb 16, 2012)

How many MG's do you use for your bulk / cut cycles? Do you run more on a bulk or a cut? What about those who cruise?

Just curious as to what others do.

I seem to use more during a cut, like a lot more. I usually cruise on 200-300mg test a week with nothing else.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 16, 2012)

Right now is my biggest, and its only 150mg prop and 100mg tren eod.


----------



## KUVinny (Feb 16, 2012)

Just transitioned from a blast using 750 test e, 400 tren e, and 50mg dbol per day. 

Currently at 500 test e, and will drop it to 250 to cruise for a bit.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 16, 2012)

We will see won't we?


----------



## XYZ (Feb 16, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> We will see won't we?


 


LOL, yeah, soon enough!


----------



## redz (Feb 16, 2012)

Steroids are fun, currently running:
700mg Tren E
500mg Test E
400mg Mast E
280mg Halo

Total=1880mg/week 

Fun ride so far but it's just starting to get fun at week 4.


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 16, 2012)

redz said:


> Steroids are fun, currently running:
> 700mg Tren E
> 500mg Test E
> 400mg Mast E
> ...



Looks like a good run. The tren e seems to but up there, but everyone is different and at least you are keeping your test low. That should help with the sides, but IDK with 700mg of tren e they may still come. Keep in mind you are just at the tip of the ice berge in wk 4 wait till about wk 6 everything should be hitting on all cylinders. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 16, 2012)

Back in the day(when I was dumb and uneducated about aas) I went in excess of 1800mg of sust and around the same with test cyp. I would never touch those doses now though. That was around 10 years ago. Now I might get to 1000mg test(maybe) and cruise at 200-400mg. Now that wasn't including the other stuff I was on. Man if I could go back in time and do everything the right way...I would definitely look better then I do now. You live and you learn!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Feb 16, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Back in the day(when I was dumb and uneducated about aas) I went in excess of 1800mg of sust and around the same with test cyp. I would never touch those doses now though. That was around 10 years ago. Now I might get to 1000mg test(maybe) and cruise at 200-400mg. Now that wasn't including the other stuff I was on. Man if I could go back in time and do everything the right way...I would definitely look better then I do now. You live and you learn!


 
agreed. I have done several really heavy tren cycles (1- 1.5 gram of tren ace wk) with winny (700mg a week)that I felt aged my skin prematurely and chewed up my hair line. I would love to go back and change it to primo or something less abrasive.

I still am ok with 1500- 2000 mg of combined aas just as long as test is the harshest substance in the mix.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 16, 2012)

1200mg a week of t400 with 400mg deca  for 14 weeks 60mg of anadrol


----------



## Imosted (Feb 16, 2012)

A gram of test e and 600 deca, 1600 mg


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 16, 2012)

1wks in... 250mg test/750mg EQ with 60mg blacklion SD ed.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 16, 2012)

How is that black loin always?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> 1wks in... 250mg test/750mg EQ with 60mg blacklion SD ed.


That's a ton of SD brother.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2012)

Roughly 1,500mg on either a bulk or cut. You can go lower but that seems to work the best for me.

Current cruise is around 250mg T per week and some GH.


----------



## Usealittle (Feb 16, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> How is that black loin always?



Great clean product! It's been 5days and zero sides yet....


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 16, 2012)

1gram of test e, 600mg deca, 600mg eq, 50 mg dbol ed
2550mg if i did the math right
Waiting to start Cut mix 150 at 225ed - So close.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 16, 2012)

1200 cyp and 350 prop


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2012)

175mg test prop EW and I am bigger then 95% of you lazy roid heads.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 16, 2012)

We need to get uncleM in here, I heard he used like 7 grams of test in 5 days


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 175mg test prop EW and I am bigger then 95% of you lazy roid heads.



Well, not all of us have god like genetics like you.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Feb 16, 2012)

Usually around 1500 mg total. Right now I'm using less. 350 mg tren a and 500 test c. 
Nice simple stack and extremely effective


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 16, 2012)

I tend to use more compounds during cutting, But Higher doses during Bulk.

Example

Bulking right now at

1g Test E Weekly
600mg NPP Weekly
50mg Anadrol
40mg Dbol
20iu HUmalog / 3 days per week
IGF 120mcg 3 days per week
150mcg DES 3 per week
300mcg MGF 3 days per week
10iu HGH 5 days per week
400mcg Peg-MGF 4 days per week


Cutting

HGH 10iu ED
100mg Tren Ace/ed
50mg Prop/ed
100mg Mast Prop/ed
70mg Anavar ed
50mg Provirion/ed
Clen 60-120 MCG 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.
T3 from time to time 25-50

Plus Peps for the cutt


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Well, not all of us have god like genetics like you.


What does my penis have to do with this?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 16, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> What does my penis have to do with this?




You didint know its a known fact, that men with big penis have much better genetics than men with small penises?

Come on George keep up with the times!!! lol


I think im eating Pizza tonight now. THANKS!!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 16, 2012)

Just ate half a pizza and some Asian wings. Time for some cold beer.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Feb 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just ate half a pizza and some Asian wings. Time for some cold beer.



Stay Tuned, We may get an Intoxicated Signature HeavyIron Post!!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 16, 2012)

I do 200 mgs test on blast.

On bulker I do.

1g test
400 mgs tren enath
50 mgs drols
10 iu Slin


----------



## GFR (Feb 16, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just ate half a pizza and some Asian wongs. Time for some Erasure "A Little Respect" live.


 Fixed for truth.





YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 16, 2012)

Hahahahaha^


----------



## Hell (Feb 16, 2012)

Current Cut: 
250mg Test
700mg Tren Ace
150mg Deca

Cruise: 
250mg Test
150mg Deca

Bulk:
250mg Test C
450mg NPP
150mg Deca
After 4 weeks add in 350mg Tren Ace
Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 17, 2012)

Hell said:


> Current Cut:
> 250mg Test
> 700mg Tren Ace
> 150mg Deca
> ...


  Have you thought about giving yourself a break from the Deca?  I have read that the joint relief stays for months after discontinuing.  I would be concerned about continuing it indefinitely.


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 17, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Have you thought about giving yourself a break from the Deca?  I have read that the joint relief stays for months after discontinuing.  I would be concerned about continuing it indefinitely.



^^^^ I would have to agree with taking a break from the Deca just for health reasons, plus like said above the joint relief will last for a good period after discontinuation. If you love Deca a HUGE step in the right direction would be simple just use NPP instead of Deca yes you may have to up the mg's but it gets into your system fast and exits your system fast. With regular Deca you have it in your system for 3-4 weeks potentially doing harm without any benefit, plus when you stop it is still in your system for 3-4 wks with little or no benefit but still potentially causing damage. Just a thought I see you already use NPP anyway. So......

P.S. I did also just notice that you are only doing 150 mg per wk. so that being said you may be able to get away with it.


----------



## squigader (Feb 17, 2012)

redz said:


> Steroids are fun, currently running:
> 700mg Tren E
> 500mg Test E
> 400mg Mast E
> ...





Chino007 said:


> 1200mg a week of t400 with 400mg deca  for 14 weeks 60mg of anadrol





RockShawn said:


> 1gram of test e, 600mg deca, 600mg eq, 50 mg dbol ed
> 2550mg if i did the math right
> Waiting to start Cut mix 150 at 225ed - So close.









These doses are crazy... how the fuck do you guys manage sides? How about some stats (height, weight, bf, lifts) to go with them?

XYZ could you please edit the first post to ask for same basic stats too? These are incredible, but would go great with some context..


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it's time me am 200 pounds 5,6 lift 350 push to 400  10% Cycle about 4 years


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 17, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Just ate half a pizza and some Asian wings. Time for some cold beer.



Me too only tequila instead of beers.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 17, 2012)

wanna hear something messed up.. I went off for 5 months and went down to 195 at 5' 8".  Went back on 200 mg test C and 200 mg NPP and put on 20 lbs.  Then I added in another 100 mg each and put on another 5 lbs.  This in 8 weeks.  mostly muscle memory but I had not stopped training at all in the 5 months. Just lifted lighter and ran and did some grappling and boxing.  Now I am gaining more slowly but using up to a gram total AAS or so 8 weeks on 3 weeks off. The longer you use constantly or close to constantly the more you need to keep the ball rolling. But the biggest factor in this is diet diet diet.  Dial in your diet and you will improve as long as the diet stays dialed in. You might have to tweak things with training and maybe switch some compounds around and maybe up the dose 50% or so but the biggest thing in this is diet.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 19, 2012)

squigader said:


> These doses are crazy... how the fuck do you guys manage sides? How about some stats (height, weight, bf, lifts) to go with them?
> 
> XYZ could you please edit the first post to ask for same basic stats too? These are incredible, but would go great with some context..



Hey bro, I'm 6'2" 240lb 38 yo. This is the biggest cycle I've ever done, and honestly, I'm not seeing the gains I expected from it. Only side I've really had is a knot under my nipples. Having a hard time killing it out too. I'm up to 1mg Arimidex ed and 40 MG Nolva till they go away. May have to get some caber, I've never had to deal with this before so trying to get it killed out. If anyone's got another suggestion, I'm all ears.

I'm switching to short esters this week. Now it will be 1.5 cc of DP Cut mix (prop, tren, mast) 225mg ED with an extra 50mg prop ED, 600mg EQ and tapering off Test E down to 500mg this week and next, then none. I respond well to prop and tren, kinda wish I had done this from the beginning. So starting this week 3025mgs - damn thats high. LOL


----------



## boss (Feb 20, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> I think it's time me am 200 pounds 5,6 lift 350 push to 400  10% Cycle about 4 years




Chino learn how to speak properly. I didn't know he was so vertically challenged.

I'm doing 750 test e. 40mg dbol might go to 80 cause I love the stuff and 600eq. 
6'6 high 250s and I push more then the midget chino.


----------



## boss (Feb 20, 2012)

Must be nice to look big at 195. Christ if I was 195 if look like a bean pole. 
Also would be nice to only have to bench half the distance like chino.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 20, 2012)

boss said:


> Must be nice to look big at 195. Christ if I was 195 if look like a bean pole.
> Also would be nice to only have to bench half the distance like chino.



A wise person once told me you want to get bigger get leaner. I'm dieting now and look way bigger at 220 than I did at 250... Just saying the scale don't mean much it's really bout how ya look unless you way over 6ft of course lol


----------



## XYZ (Feb 20, 2012)

Chino007 said:


> I think it's time me am 200 pounds 5,6 lift 350 push to 400 10% Cycle about 4 years


 

What?


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 20, 2012)

RockShawn said:


> Hey bro, I'm 6'2" 240lb 38 yo. This is the biggest cycle I've ever done, and honestly, I'm not seeing the gains I expected from it. Only side I've really had is a knot under my nipples. Having a hard time killing it out too. I'm up to 1mg Arimidex ed and 40 MG Nolva till they go away. May have to get some caber, I've never had to deal with this before so trying to get it killed out. If anyone's got another suggestion, I'm all ears.
> 
> I'm switching to short esters this week. Now it will be 1.5 cc of DP Cut mix (prop, tren, mast) 225mg ED with an extra 50mg prop ED, 600mg EQ and tapering off Test E down to 500mg this week and next, then none. I respond well to prop and tren, kinda wish I had done this from the beginning. So starting this week 3025mgs - damn thats high. LOL


What has worked for me is letrozole 1-1.5 mg EOD plus 20 mg nolvadex. If it's real bd and I don't want to come completely off I'll switch to 200 mg testosterone C/E and add in a low dose of winstrol, which dries it up some too.  Say 200-300 mg test and 20 mg/d of winstrol with 20 mg nolvadex and 1 mg letro EOD.  I cut the letro to ETD if I get joint pain. Nolva counters joint pain from winstrol and low estrogen.


----------



## redz (Feb 20, 2012)

I`m 6'2 270lbs right now, I am not getting much for sides yet I`m only 4 weeks in to the cycle. Minor sweats at night, a little acne, wake up with hunger pains in the morning sometimes. Also seems like with this much Tren only a small fraction of what I eat comes out the other end lol. I`m hoping to get on some HGH soon.


----------



## JR. (Feb 20, 2012)

I'l stick with bigbenj on this one and never stop. I wana be around 4 a bit. Might boost the tren a bit, till shit starts breaking around the house!


----------



## boss (Feb 20, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> A wise person once told me you want to get bigger get leaner. I'm dieting now and look way bigger at 220 than I did at 250... Just saying the scale don't mean much it's really bout how ya look unless you way over 6ft of course lol





Well at 6'6 220 is not big at all. Buddy of mine is shredded at 215 at 6'4 and looks like nothing


----------



## jimm (Feb 20, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> 175mg test prop EW and I am bigger then 95% of you lazy roid heads.





Any pics to back that statement up lol


----------

